# Reputation system is now active...



## Jason Svoboda

The User Reputation system allows your board members to leave comments about one anothers' posts, and thereby contribute to their overall 'reputation'.

*Introduction to the Reputation System*

User Reputation in its simplest form is a ranking of your user's benefit to your forum. Its basis comes from the opinions of all of your forum users that choose take part in it.

Users gain and lose reputation based on how their posts are scored by other forum participants. Users with the ability to affect reputation, will either give or take aways points by approving or disapproving with a post's content.

*How do I give Reputation?*

You can give rep on a post by click on the "Rep" button located to the bottom left of a user's post. It is the button located between the user's online/offline status and the report post button. When you do this, it should look like this screenshot:






As you can see, I clicked on Rep and then thanked LoyalAlum for his giving us "heads up" with his post. If someone posted something I didn't agree with, I could easily do the opposite, etc.  

*How is Rep calculated?*

Below is what goes into the "Rep Power" calculation. All of this has been left at default, except Administrator's Rep Power, which I set to 0 so it would follow the same rules set for everyone else.






*How can I view Rep that I have given or received?*

To see if you've received rep or to look at what you've given out, you can go into the User CP and you'll see something similar to this:






It will show the latest 10 given and received. If green, that means positive, grey means neutral and red means negative.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this up since I had a couple people PM in the last day or two about the system. If I didn't answer something, throw the question in here so I can add it to the little FAQ above.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping again.


----------



## Callmedoc

Just wanted to make a point of inquiry:
Do we get to know who ups and downs our rep? It seems like a bad idea to give someone an anonymous bi-line to say whatever he or she likes. Just  a question.


----------



## xfactor9600

I can see who left me rep. Sounds like the mod user group needs an adjustment in the settings.


----------



## Callmedoc

xfactor9600 said:


> I can see who left me rep. Sounds like the mod user group needs an adjustment in the settings.



I can't...I would like to know because I don't understand a comment on there and I would like some clarification.


----------



## Bally #50

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I can't...I would like to know because I don't understand a comment on there and I would like some clarification.


I'll put the "rep" system right up there with R.P.I. ratings or power ratings.


----------



## Callmedoc

Bally #45 said:


> I'll put the "rep" system right up there with R.P.I. ratings or power ratings.



Ha! I am not against the rep power system, I am just wondering.


----------



## Bally #50

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Ha! I am not against the rep power system, I am just wondering.


I am not against it either,.........but I just think the results of it, at least so far, are a little whacko. I'll give Jason an 18 or what ever his rep is (and your 9), but some high-rated people on here are totally loopy so I simply don't feel it is proving much of anything.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Bally #45 said:


> I am not against it either,.........but I just think the results of it, at least so far, are a little whacko. I'll give Jason an 18 or what ever his rep is (and your 9), but some high-rated people on here are totally loopy so I simply don't feel it is proving much of anything.



Agreed.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #45 said:


> I am not against it either,.........but I just think the results of it, at least so far, are a little whacko. I'll give Jason an 18 or what ever his rep is (and your 9), but some high-rated people on here are totally loopy so I simply don't feel it is proving much of anything.



That's rep power, not how much rep they have. It's all explained in the first post.


----------



## Bally #50

I suppose I should read it all again, Boda. Rep power sounds like just that.....the "power" of reputation to me. I don't know how it will avoid being interpretted that way. Does it have a PLUS system for a positive comment and a MINUS system for a stupid comment? If not, the whole thing is whack as I commented earlier.


----------



## Bally #50

Bally #45 said:


> I suppose I should read it all again, Boda. Rep power sounds like just that.....the "power" of reputation to me. I don't know how it will avoid being interpretted that way. Does it have a PLUS system for a positive comment and a MINUS system for a stupid comment? If not, the whole thing is whack as I commented earlier.


I probably should quit before I piss you off, Jason. I am laughing as I am writing all of this and it is mainly because I just don't care and I am REALLY not trying to be difficult here. Your board is the best, period, so my opinion isn't important. If this makes it better, then go with it. You had me at hello. There are simply very good contributors on here that have low scores, and there are some VERY high ratings for some who get out of bed sounding unitelligent, so I generally see no value in it.


----------



## Daveinth

I tend to agree what does having rep power get you ? Can these numbers be skewed? Take for example Bally and myswlf are really good buddies so we give rep to each other for every sinlge post regardless of what is posted does that not make their rep that much higher ? Then on the other hand say I dont like Bally and give him negative Rep for every post he has does that not hurt him ? Maybe i am wrong on this but doesnt that make this system useless?


----------



## Bally #50

Daveinth said:


> I tend to agree what does having rep power get you ? Can these numbers be skewed? Take for example Bally and myswlf are really good buddies so we give rep to each other for every sinlge post regardless of what is posted does that not make their rep that much higher ? Then on the other hand say I dont like Bally and give him negative Rep for every post he has does that not hurt him ? Maybe i am wrong on this but doesnt that make this system useless?


Exactly, Dave. That hits the nail on the head.

Now should I ask what the green icon under it stands for? It states "-------is on a distinguished road"? I can't really complain about it because as far as I can see, EVERYONE is headed down the same distinguished road.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #45 said:


> I suppose I should read it all again, Boda. Rep power sounds like just that.....the "power" of reputation to me. I don't know how it will avoid being interpretted that way. Does it have a PLUS system for a positive comment and a MINUS system for a stupid comment? If not, the whole thing is whack as I commented earlier.



Guess you probably should try it out to answer your own question on the second part. But yes, whenever you rep someone, you'd give them 7 points. If you gave them a negative rep, you'd take away 7 points.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Daveinth said:


> I tend to agree what does having rep power get you ? Can these numbers be skewed? Take for example Bally and myswlf are really good buddies so we give rep to each other for every sinlge post regardless of what is posted does that not make their rep that much higher ? Then on the other hand say I dont like Bally and give him negative Rep for every post he has does that not hurt him ? Maybe i am wrong on this but doesnt that make this system useless?


This post is like a clay pigeon. I just fired off 5-6 snarky responses but deleted them all. 

I'll leave you with this: To answer your question, see the item in the screenshot under the "How is rep calculated" area. Pay real close attention to the "user spread" item.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I can't...I would like to know because I don't understand a comment on there and I would like some clarification.


Go into the UserCP and look now.


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


>


Ka-ching. Score one for the Bodaman~


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #45 said:


> Ka-ching. Score one for the Bodaman~



Looked and looked for the Magic Johnson one. Figured that would be a double zinger.


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> Looked and looked for the Magic Johnson one. Figured that would be a double zinger.


I should give you a "rep" for that one~


----------



## Callmedoc

Thanks Jason, after seeing who the user was it made total sense. I  see this system as a good thing and a bad thing IMO, I understand the system but I think it becomes almost a popularity contest. Some people on here say things that aren't "Popular" opinions but they need to be said to some extent. On the other hand guys, We have a pretty good site here. We have issues time to time but it really isn't a major problem usually in comparison to other sites in our own conference even. (Let me state after this that the comment isn't a license to use that as an excuse to act like other sites)


----------



## tjbison

I love the rep system, gives you a way to agree with someone, now just wonder how many points an opposing fan will get??:bigsmile:

BTW iI have 550,000 rep points on my Bisonville account:wordyo:


----------

